# Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn Federgabel, Steckachse 115-160m



## diar (24. Juli 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=300330292983

Verkaufe eine gebrauchte Rock Shox Lyrik Federgabel.
Ich habe die Gabel selbst letztes Jahr in eBay ersteigert, sie ist technisch in Topzustand und hat nur ein paar kleine Kratzer (siehe Bilder)
Ich bin selbst nur etwa 100km mit ihr gefahren und sie wurde nicht für Wettkampfzwecke oder andere gefährliche Aktionen eingesetzt.

Es handelt sich um die U-Turn Variante die für den für sie gedachten Einsatzzweck die bessere Wahl ist

Es müsste sich um Modeljahr 2008 handeln


Beschreibung laut Hersteller:
RockShox Lyrik U-Turn 
1 1/8 Gabelschaft
22 cm Gabelschaftlänge (sollte noch fast überall reinpassen) (der Steuersatz Ring wird noch entfernt)
Federweg: 115 - 160 mm Stufenlos einstellbar mit U-Turn
Federung: Stahlfeder (U-Turn)
Dämpfung: Motion Control
Einstellung: Zugstufe extern; High-Speed-Druckstufe, Low-Speed-Druckstufe, Floodgate Switch und internes Floodgate
Tauchrohre: Magnesium, PM-Montagestandard, Maxle 360 20mm Steckachse
Gabelkrone: hohlgeschmiedetes AL 66 TV, anodisiert
Gabelschaft: Aluminium 1 1/8
Standrohre: 35 mm, 7000 Aluminium straight wall, anodiziert with travel gradients
Achse: Steckachse 20mm
Mitgeliefert wird sämtliches Zubehör was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.


----------

